# SD Snows



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Is SD still holding a fair amount of snows yet?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

..I would think they would be gettingprettypacked in their now..just last tues. their was a report of 150,000+ snows on long lake (south central ND) and by wed. they hadalmost all pushed out of that area south into south dakota. So keep your eyes peeled they are still comin.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

None many if any around here everything is froze up  but its still warm out so I can't start ice fishing :roll:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

WRONG...as of yesterday Sand Lake still had 150,000 snow geese on it. The number is 1-605-885-6401


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

sand lake seems to always hold birds no matter what the conditions are.. must be great feeding or somethin.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

It's a big refuge. There is a minimal amount of pressure. NR-licenses are issued by lottery so by late November there are few hunters left, Resident & Non-Resident. The Birds aren't in such a hurry to get south. Plenty of waste grain in the fields and lots of room to rest at Sand Lake. (That's my Theory)


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

your probly right


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

There are a bunch of snows on the lake now and lots of mallards in the last three or four days, tomorrows weather could make it quite the hunt.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Last time i checked there was plenty of hunting pressure around Sand Lake. I read somewhere that the number on Sand Lake is going down, but im pretty sure you can find plenty down by Scatterwood Lake, southwest of Aberdeen


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I was down to Scatterwood today and theres not much left. ALL the snows got off to feed adn went to mostly one field that had probable 30 thousand snows and Im thinking with this strong North wind and snow coming they are outa here.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Are there any Snows left In SD? Perhaps Yankton area? Yes there was a snow storm, but hoping that some stuck around. Any reports of them would be appreciated, PM me if you want the info kept on the QT.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I know theres a few snows still around Aberdeen. Not enough to drive far to hunt. Im not sure what to tell ya.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

my uncle was scoutin along the missourie river north of bis and said their are still a couple thousand hangin around.. i donno when they will leave since they havn't left yet.


----------

